# Repticon Orlando - February 1 & 2, 2014



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
February 1 & 2, 2014

Where:
Central Florida Fairgrounds
4603 W. Colonial Dr.
Orlando, FL 32808

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Orlando Show:
For ten years, Repticon has been bringing great shows to Central Florida Fairground in Orlando. One of Repticon's original series of shows, the show has continued to grow until it is now one of the premiere shows in the industry and THE show to go to in Orlando. The show currently runs three times a year and has only bigger & better things in store for guests in the future, so stop by Repticon Orlando in 2014 and have some family-friendly reptile fun!!

For more information: Repticon Orlando Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I will be vending this show with captive bred frogs and some feeders.

Juvenile frogs:
Azureus tinctorius
Cobalt tinctorius
Alanis tinctorius (limited quantity) 
Saul Yellowback tinctorius (limited quantity) 
Powder Blue tinctorius (limited quantity) 
Costa Rician Green & Black auratus
Standard leucomelas
Orange terriblis
Santa Isabelle anthonyi 

Adults:
Cobalt tinctorius pair (X2)
Standard leucomelas pair (several)
Powder Blue tinctorius males (X2)
Green & Bronze auratus proven male (X1)
Cauchero pumilio probable pair (X1)

Adults: (available ONLY by prepay before show)
Blue truncatus (X4 aged 2mos-5+mos) 
Highland anthonyi (X2 proven males)

Feeders:
Wingless & Glider melanogaster fruit fly cultures
Costa Rician purple isopods
Temperate springtails

Payment: Cash at show or Paypal in advance.

More feeders, viv plants, viv supplies, and Uroplatus geckos available at T.R. Herp's table adjacent (hopefully!) to Amazon Frogs.
https://www.facebook.com/AmazonFrogs
https://www.facebook.com/TRHerp


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

My son, Landen and I will also be vending dart frogs and supplies at Repticon in Orlando this weekend Feb 1 & 2 and at the New Port Richey show the following weekend Feb 8 & 9
We'll also be doing a presentation each day at the New Port Richey show.
Frogs we'll have available can be viewed at my sig line below. We'll also be offering a special, 5 Dendrobates auratus for $100 (Panamanian G/Black, G/Bronze and Microspot). We'll have plenty of flies and bean beetles, culturing supplies but unfortunately no isopods or springtails.
Hope we'll see you there.
Kevin


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Paul G said:


> I will be vending this show with captive bred frogs and some feeders.
> 
> Juvenile frogs:
> Azureus tinctorius
> ...




Are the Cobalt pairs at breeding size? What are prices? Can I see a pic?


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

billschwinn said:


> Are the Cobalt pairs at breeding size? What are prices? Can I see a pic?


Sorry Bill, both Cobalt pairs sold at the show. All the other adults are still available though.


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

Paul how much for a Leuc Pair?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

John1451 said:


> Paul how much for a Leuc Pair?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$200/pair.


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

Is that with or without shipping? Have they courted/produced?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

John1451 said:


> Is that with or without shipping? Have they courted/produced?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Without shipping. Some courting behavior, no breeding.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

pm sent, on frogs


----------

